# I'm cancelling on all lyft drivers who need a ride from now on



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

I can tell who is a lyft driver by the ivy on the background.
I had 2 of those so far.
One of them had navigation in his phone and refused to say where he was going.

The other one felt like home in my car and didn't show much respect.

Neither added a tip.

I think I'll just gonna cancel on all lyft drivers from now on and some times drive them to give them 1 star.
Assholes.


----------



## RustleWimson (Aug 7, 2014)

Lol


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

i drove a fellow lyft driver to the airport this morning. we had a great convo and he let me a $5 tip.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

I also had a bad experience, picked up a Lyft driver and 2 of his drunk ass friends. It was an $18 fare and got the email this morning that he tipped me a WHOLE $1!! Should have known since he lives in an apartment with his Mom still.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

thats is one dollar that you would not have gotten with uber.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

My worst lyft ride was with a driver and his drunk friends 

But they actually tipped quite well. Cash too. Go figure.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

uberAdam78 said:


> thats is one dollar that you would not have gotten with uber.


Ya, but with Uber, I would have made an extra $2 to $3


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Ya, but with Uber, I would have made an extra $2 to $3


Are Ubers rates higher than Lyft in Orlando?


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Are Ubers rates higher than Lyft in Orlando?


Yep! 
Lyft $1.13 pickup/$1.10 a mile / $.15 a minute
Uber $1.25 pickup / $1.20 a mile / $.13 a minute


----------



## CaptainJackLA (Dec 4, 2014)

I always try to get the address from any rider. I hate it when they try to tell me where it is and THEY don't tell you yo turn and think you're supposed to read their mind.


----------



## LyftrBmore (Dec 14, 2014)

I had a great experience with a Lyft driver recently. Great conversation, and he tipped well.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I had an out of town Lyft driver fron CA who did not tip twice....urghh
if you are reading this stop being a cheap


----------



## Tray61nine (Jan 11, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

I had 18 calls, 8 cancelled and $64.04 before bonuses, no tips in 6 hrs in ASU land, tonight. Lotsa drunk kids for a miserable Thursday night.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

LyftrBmore said:


> I had a great experience with a Lyft driver recently. Great conversation, and he tipped well.


Let'$ hope your next great conversation won't be about rate cuts


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

puber said:


> Let'$ hope your next great conversation won't be about rate cuts


Well, I was thinking about maybe a dialog on the merits of the American league eliminating the designated hitter and Milwaukee going back to the American League where it belongs. Or maybe the possibility of limiting Senate term to 4 years and changing the president to 6years. Or maybe we could have a dandy dialog about even going back to a system of only employer/employee work systems with all companies and outlawing these Independent Contracting shams for what they are, anti-worker anti-middle class anti-freedom of Entrepreneurship and most of all anti- dream fulfillment. It should be outlawed as it favors only the business interests and does nothing for the hardworking contractors who are trying to make something of themselves. Or we could just talk about strudel...I love strudel.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Ya, but with Uber, I would have made an extra $2 to $3


Not anymore.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Chauffeur_James said:


> Yep!
> Lyft $1.13 pickup/$1.10 a mile / $.15 a minute
> Uber $1.25 pickup / $1.20 a mile / $.13 a minute


Not anymore! Uber off.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Lyft is the cash cow right now. I will NEVER drive for Uber with these rates. 

.90!!!?? No. Effing. Way.


----------



## uberAdam78 (Nov 8, 2014)

i have a feeling that lyft is getting ready to drop their rates lower too.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

UberRey said:


> Lyft is the cash cow right now. I will NEVER drive for Uber with these rates.
> 
> .90!!!?? No. Effing. Way.


No Uuuing! No Cccing!! and No Kkking!!! Way either!!!!


----------

